# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  دبلوم التحكيم الدولي

## هشام حامد

*دبلوم التحكيم التجارى الدولى*
*والحصول على لقب مستشار بالتحكيم الدولى وعضوية اهم مؤسسات وهيئات التحكيم العربية والدولية*
*البرنامج معتمد من قبل* *:*
*-**كلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفيه*
*ـ المجلس العربى لمستشارى التحكيم الدولى وخبراء الملكية الفكرية* *(a.c.a.i.a* *)*
*ـ النقابة العامة للمحكمين بجمهورية مصر العربية* *ـ مجموعة حقوق الدولية* *(* *r.g. i* *)*
*ـ الاتحاد العربى للتحكيم التجارى والوساطه*
*ـ كلية كامبريدج البريطانية*
*المستـــوى الاول*
*الدورة المتعمقة فى التحكيم التجارى الدولى "دراسة عملية لاهم المشكلات التطبيقية"*
*فى الفترة من 1/8 الى /1/10 /2013*
*رسوم الاشتراك فى الدورة 750 جنيه مصرى للمصريين* 
*و400 دولار لغير المصريين*
*ويشمل الحقيبة العلمية و وجبة الغداء*
*"**رسوم التسجيل فى المستوى الاول مخفضه بنسبة 50% حيث ان القيمة الفعلية للرسوم 1500 جنيه**"*
*المستـــوى الثانــى*
التحكيم فى عقود البترول ودراسة اهم التطبيقات القضائية فى هذا المجال
*فى الفترة من 1/12 الى 2013/1/15*
*رسوم الاشتراك فى الدورة 1500 جنيه مصرى للمصريين* 
*و750 دولار لغير المصريين*
*ويشمل الحقيبة العلمية ووجبة الغداء*
*المستــوى الثــالث*
*الدراسة الشاملة فى التحكيم التجارى الدولى* 
*دراسة تفصيلية فى مجالات الاستثمار وعقود المقاولات والعقود الدولية المتنوعة*
*وتطبقات عملية*
*فى الفترة من 1/28 الى 2/5/ 2013*
*رسوم الاشتراك فى الدورة 950 دولار للمصريين* 
*و1500دولار لغير المصريين*
*ويشمل الاقامة الكاملة ( بوفيه مفتوح ) خلال مدة الدورة فى منتجع سياحى 5 نجوم* *بمدينة شرم الشيخ وجميع الانتقالات من والى القاهرة باتوبيسات سياحية مكيفة*
*اولا : مخرجات البرنامج التدريبي* *لكل مستوى*

*1-  الحصول على شهادات معتمده للدورة بالغتين العربية والانجليزية من كلية  الحقوق / جامعة المنوفيه ومن النقابة العامة للمحكمين ومن المجلس العربي  لمستشارى التحكيم الدولي ومجموعة حقوق الدولية ويمكن توثيقها من وزارة  الخارجية المصرية*

*2-* *يتم إدراج اسم المشارك بقائمة المحكمين العرب الدوليين المعتمدين* *بمجموعة حقوق الدولية* *ويحصل على كارنيه عضوية بلقب السيد المستشار فى التحكيم الدولى ( بعد سداد الرسوم)*

*3-* *الحصول علي عضوية النقابة العامة للمحكمين ( بعد سداد الرسوم)*

*ثانيا مزايا التسجيل فى البرنامج بمستوياته الثلاث :*
*1-* *الحصول على خصم 10% من اجمالى الرسوم المقررة للمستويات الثلاثة*
*2-* *الحصول على جميع الشهادات والمزايا المخصصة لكل مستوى* 
*3-* *القيد بجداول المحكمين المعتمدين بالمجلس العربى لمستشارى  التحكيم الدولى وخبراء الملكية الفكرية والحصول على كارنيه بلقب مستشار  معتمد من المجلس* *(* *بعد سداد الرسوم** )*
*4-* *الحصول على عضوية الاتحاد العربى للتحكيم التجارى الدولى والوساطه والحصول على كارنيه عضوية* 
*بلقب مستشار ( بعد سداد الرسوم** )*
*5-* *الحصول على شهادة الدبلوم التخصصى المهنى فى التحكيم الدولي معتمد من كلية كامبريدج البريطانية ـ بلندن*
*6-**البرنامج يؤهلك للحصول على درجتى الماجستير والدكتوراه المهنية فى التحكيم التجارى الدولى* 
*7-* *وهناك مزايا اخرى عديده*
*·* *يمكن التسجيـل فـى اى مستـوى منفــردا*
*·* *يمكن التسجيـل فى البـرنامج بنظـام التـدريب عـن بعـــد*
*. %20 خـصــم للسـادة الزمـلاء أعضـاء المـنتـدي*
*للحجــز والاستعــلام*
*القاهرة ــ 16 أ عمارات العبور ـ طريق صلاح سالم ـ الدور 11 مكتب 7*

*ت / 01060970041 - 01118886043* 
*ت / ف* *0224053241*
*للاتصال من جميع دول العالم / 01280003332 002*
*مواعيد العمل يوميآ ماعدا الجمعه من 10 ص حتي 6 م*

*e-mail:* *dr.hishamhamed@hotmail.com*

----------

